# Starting my Folic acid tablets today wooo



## Smit (Apr 16, 2010)

So just back my holidays. Planned to start taking my folic acid tablets when back. Feel the time is right. Bloods doing ok, got hospital on Tuesday so hpoing for a lower HB1C. Was 7.3 the last time, hoping for 7. x


----------



## rachelha (Apr 16, 2010)

Ooh exciting.  

Which hospital is your clinic at?  Were you flying back from your hols - you were lucky to make it if you were


Rachel


----------



## Smit (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Rachel, yes we landed on Wednesday late afternoon, so lucky we just made it, a few hours more and Glasgow airport was shutting down. I am at Wishaw General hopsital. Have a great diabetes team and a great pre pregnancy clinic. Wanted to wait until my tropical holiday was over lol, might be the last for a while lol. Very excited!! How are you getting on? x


----------



## rachelha (Apr 16, 2010)

I am doing good, still tired and a bit stressed out about my levels but that was to be expected.  I will be 19 weeks on Sunday.  Assuming I am induced at about 38 weeks, that is half way there - very scary.

Fingers crossed there are no more exotic holidays for you.


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2010)

Good luck for Tuesday smit x


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 18, 2010)

How exciting Smit- good luck!  Keep us posted! x


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 18, 2010)

Oooooo! Good luck Smit!!


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 18, 2010)

Good luck for tuesday I hope your hba1c has come down so you can start trying. Hope that you'll have some good news for us soon  x


----------



## Smit (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi all, very upset as i type this so please ignore any spelling errors or things that make no sense. Got my HB1C back and its gone from 7.6 to 8.1. Gutted, have tried so so hard. The doctor thinks its a combination of DAFNE and hypo's thats made it rise. i hypo all the time, at least 2 a day. went on DAFNE and it's just got worse. Been advised to stop DAFNE rules and go back to what i was doing before. Going back in 6 weeks to get test repeated. Never been that high since i was a teenager. Will be at pre preggers clinic in a fortnight, do you think it can come down in 2 weeks?
 x


----------



## Steff (Apr 20, 2010)

Smit said:


> Hi all, very upset as i type this so please ignore any spelling errors or things that make no sense. Got my HB1C back and its gone from 7.6 to 8.1. Gutted, have tried so so hard. The doctor thinks its a combination of DAFNE and hypo's thats made it rise. i hypo all the time, at least 2 a day. went on DAFNE and it's just got worse. Been advised to stop DAFNE rules and go back to what i was doing before. Going back in 6 weeks to get test repeated. Never been that high since i was a teenager. Will be at pre preggers clinic in a fortnight, do you think it can come down in 2 weeks?
> x



Aww sorry to hear this smit dont get yourself down i know its easy  to say this i have had a rise in hbA twice now it is like a yo-yo and it is a blow at first but it just give me more determination to get such good tight control and then i know when i go back and fingers crosse it works out and ive dropped again, i do hope you can get it down in the 2 weeks theres no reason why you cant you come across as a very deticated lady and i have faith in you as do we all xxx


----------



## Smit (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Steff, just feels a big blow. But staying strong and fighting it. My blood before dinner was 6.8, so carb counted and hoping for a good result. Just need to tighten up and try and hypo less. Lol easier said than done. x


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 20, 2010)

Pants.  Sorry to hear that

YES YOU CAN get it down in 2 weeks...

Sometimes when I'm all over the place I go back to writing everything down again. In fact, i'd start to scroll off loads of tips but.....  we all know the theory, don't we. Just sometimes you keep trying and trying to apply it and it has a mind of its own.......

Don't loose heart.  And keep taking the folic acid.

Good luck with dinner (fouled mine up. I'm hypo again...)


----------



## rachelha (Apr 20, 2010)

Smit- as I am sure you already know having done a DAFNE course, the hba1c is a 3 month average, so there is only so much effect you can have on it in 2 weeks. Don't let that stop you making a big effort to keep your levels under control though.


----------

